# ACS December



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Anybody submitted ACS in December? 2017


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Submitted on Dec 15
Current status : with case officer

Whats your timeline?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

I submitted documents for assessments today...


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Dude. I am getting an error " Unable to connect to document upload server" so I am unable to upload the doc. Did you get any such error?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Dude. I am getting an error " Unable to connect to document upload server" so I am unable to upload the doc. Did you get any such error?


Yes I did encounter this error in afternoon IST on 15 Dec. Tried in the evening worked.
Wait for some time and try again.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

a4arunav said:


> Dude. I am getting an error " Unable to connect to document upload server" so I am unable to upload the doc. Did you get any such error?


I didnt get any error... got through without error


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

My application still shows in submitted from past 2 days... any idea why is it not moving ?


----------



## mfarazkhan (Oct 24, 2017)

Subscribing..
Submitted ACS on 24th Dec..
As per the official announcement, ACS is on Christmas holidays, and will reopen on 8th Jan.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

mfarazkhan said:


> Subscribing..
> Submitted ACS on 24th Dec..
> As per the official announcement, ACS is on Christmas holidays, and will reopen on 8th Jan.


Good luck! 

ANZSCO?

It seems like processing times have increased significantly this year as compared to last year.

Huge influx of applications this year. Lets hope hope for a quick processing in the new year.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfarazkhan (Oct 24, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> ANZSCO?
> 
> ...


261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER 
well, i am currently getting familiar with the trend.
and researching for future stages.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Submitted on Dec 22
Current status : Application Submitted

Whats your timeline?


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Any update? Mine shows with assessor from a few weeks.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Statistics really dont hold up...
Looking at the immitracker 
Some have gotten asessment in as quick as 10 days.
2hile are people who have waited over 50 days.

Interesting fact here here is as per immitracker data

1. Overall avg of all cases for ACS : 18 Days
2. Avg time for cases after July 2017 for ACS 41 Days.

They seem to have slowed down lately..

Lets just hope they start clearing past 2 weeks backlog quickly! 

All the best. mine is with asessor since 18 Dec.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks . I guess its today they reaumed work after holidays. Staryed on 22. Dec


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

I have submitted my ACS on 25th Dec. Application is Just in submitted stage because of holiday time. I hope they started working today


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

could you share us the details for which anzsco code you have filed ACS?


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

It's for software engineer


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> could you share us the details for which anzsco code you have filed ACS?


Any progress for any applicants? Mine is still in submitted stage even after ACS holidays.. applied for software engineer


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

knagalla said:


> Any progress for any applicants? Mine is still in submitted stage even after ACS holidays.. applied for software engineer


Am yet to submit ACS .


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Do we get any notification mails once the case or assessing officer is assigned to evaluate ACS or else do we need to check our dashboard only ?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nopes...
You'll need to check dashboard only

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

As. Per immigration tracker ppl submitted on nov 10th have got assesment last day it seems. So it gonna take some time i guess.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

move2aus2017 said:


> As. Per immigration tracker ppl submitted on nov 10th have got assesment last day it seems. So it gonna take some time i guess.


Where can we check that immigration tracker. Do we have any official site to check those ACS details or else u took from different blogger threads ?


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Not official updates.Based on updates from individuals.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

move2aus2017 said:


> Thanks . I guess its today they reaumed work after holidays. Staryed on 22. Dec


Any update from your side ? Is this still in submitted state for you or moved to case officer or assessor? If so when?


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

My dashboard still says application submitted.

261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS: ??? (22/12/2017)


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

jurk20 said:


> My dashboard still says application submitted.
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
> 2. ACS: ??? (22/12/2017)


Same status for me as well. I have submitted on 25th Dec
You might have submitted soon after your PTE . You lost 1 month even after PTE.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

3 Days after holiday...haven't heard anyboday getting the result...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit_yadav355 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am in process of collecting employment reference docs from my employers to begin the assessment process . I have little confusion about it. Do I need hard copy of the document or scanned copy?

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in process of collecting employment reference docs from my employers to begin the assessment process . I have little confusion about it. Do I need hard copy of the document or scanned copy?
> 
> ...


For ACS assessments you need all hard copies, which you need to get notarised

After notarisation, you again get them scanned and then upload them to ACS with your application 

Cheers


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Assessment pending*



move2aus2017 said:


> Anybody submitted ACS in December? 2017


I submitted my Application on 27 December 2017 and currently, it says "Your application has been submitted successfully and is currently being processed."


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Shiv1002 said:


> I submitted my Application on 27 December 2017 and currently, it says "Your application has been submitted successfully and is currently being processed."


Well, ACS team was not working until 8th January so effectively it's been just 3 days for your application submission.


----------



## ankit_yadav355 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks Newbienz for responding on my query and kudos to for writing My 2 bits.

However I am trying to understand why cant I get the color scanned copy of the document and then get it notarized before submitting to ACS. The reason I want to do that is because all my previous employer are taking time to provide me the employment reference document. If I ask them for the hard copy it might take even longer and some might even deny. I wont be able to collect them since I am not in the same city anymore.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> Thanks Newbienz for responding on my query and kudos to for writing My 2 bits.
> 
> However I am trying to understand why cant I get the color scanned copy of the document and then get it notarized before submitting to ACS. The reason I want to do that is because all my previous employer are taking time to provide me the employment reference document. If I ask them for the hard copy it might take even longer and some might even deny. I wont be able to collect them since I am not in the same city anymore.


You don't need the hard copies. Even if you have soft copy that should be fine. Take printout or Xerox and then notarize and upload the scanned notarized copies


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> Thanks Newbienz for responding on my query and kudos to for writing My 2 bits.
> 
> However I am trying to understand why cant I get the color scanned copy of the document and then get it notarized before submitting to ACS. The reason I want to do that is because all my previous employer are taking time to provide me the employment reference document. If I ask them for the hard copy it might take even longer and some might even deny. I wont be able to collect them since I am not in the same city anymore.


How would they be signing the reference letter ?

Would they print it, sign it, then scan it and send you the letter as an attachment ?

Would a notary certify a digital printed signature letter Xerox as a true copy of the original ?

I don’t really understand how you are proposing to complete the processs

Cheers


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

I have applied on 20th December 2017. The status hasn't changed yet but I was expecting it anyway as they were on holiday period. I would hope it changes next week.


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ppl applied on 7th nov have got today. Gonna be a long wait


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

move2aus2017 said:


> Ppl applied on 7th nov have got today. Gonna be a long wait


I dnt think the concept of backlog is applicable in. Case of ACS. since each application processing depends on no. Of employment s to be asessed.

Thats why timelines are also a bit inconsistent lookin at the immitracker data.

But still give 6 weeks at least....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted on 2nd December and still waiting:fingerscrossed:

A very long wait.....phew....


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS on Dec 23rd 2017 by my agent which then, he is having the login details to check the status. He always say it was in "process". Do any one got ACS report applied on the last week of December 2017?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on Dec 23rd 2017 by my agent which then, he is having the login details to check the status. He always say it was in "process". Do any one got ACS report applied on the last week of December 2017?


has he applied from his agent login ?
Or has he created an ID by your name

Anyway it just have been a week after holidays
Expect 6 week after jan 9.

Someone who applied on 7 nov got asessment on 12 Jan



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

I know someone who applied on 14th December has got their positive results yesterday. I think its completely random hiw people get their results.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

I got an below reply from ACS on asking them query about my assessment status:
"Thank you for your email.



We have received your application and is yet to be allocated to a case officer for processing.

Please note we are currently exceeding our normal processing timeframe of 8 weeks due to the holiday break we had therefore we are asking for your patience as we go through the process of assessing your application."


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

When did you submit? Whats your status shown in applicant dashboard?

We have received your application and is yet to be allocated to a case officer for processing.

Please note we are currently exceeding our normal processing timeframe of 8 weeks due to the holiday break we had therefore we are asking for your patience as we go through the process of assessing your application."[/QUOTE]


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

*Hi*

Hi Mitsi,

I applied for ACS on 23rd Dec 2017 and the status from my dashboard is "Application Submitted".

To which email, did you send your query to get the status?

By the way, can i have your number to speak.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> I know someone who applied on 14th December has got their positive results yesterday. I think its completely random hiw people get their results.


Question: Was that person offshore applicant or getting his australoan degree and skills asessed, I have noticed that for Aus degree and work ex AcS takes way less time..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have applied ACS for 261311 on 15th Jan.

Anyone else applied ACS for 261311 here ?

Thanks !!


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I have applied ACS for 261311 on 15th Jan.
> 
> Anyone else applied ACS for 261311 here ?
> 
> Thanks !!


Yes 261311
15 Dec

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

move2aus2017 said:


> When did you submit? Whats your status shown in applicant dashboard?
> 
> We have received your application and is yet to be allocated to a case officer for processing.
> 
> Please note we are currently exceeding our normal processing timeframe of 8 weeks due to the holiday break we had therefore we are asking for your patience as we go through the process of assessing your application."


[/QUOTE]

It was showing submitted till day before... yesterday it changed to assigned to case officer...


----------



## ranjana.r (Jan 17, 2018)

I have applied on 9th Dec 2017 and still ,it is with case officer


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

What are the stages? Submitted... With case officer.. with assessor... That order?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

move2aus2017 said:


> What are the stages? Submitted... With case officer.. with assessor... That order?


Yes right...


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

ranjana.r said:


> I have applied on 9th Dec 2017 and still ,it is with case officer


Are you sure its with case officer?
And if they have asked for any additional documents.

As it mostly it moves to with Assessor in 1 or 2 days if documents are in order.

I applied on 15 and mine moved to with asessor on 18.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

kumarv2017 said:


> Are you sure its with case officer?
> And if they have asked for any additional documents.
> 
> As it mostly it moves to with Assessor in 1 or 2 days if documents are in order.
> ...


I applied on 19th Dec'17 and it moved to case officer on 16th Jan'18... I think due to holiday break there is huge backlog.

Thanks


----------



## ranjana.r (Jan 17, 2018)

with accessor


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

ranjana.r said:


> with accessor


Ok good then...
ANZSCO?
How many employement Episodes are you getting assessed?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> I applied on 19th Dec'17 and it moved to case officer on 16th Jan'18... I think due to holiday break there is huge backlog.
> 
> Thanks


That is correct i knw multiple people who filed in that timeframe and their statuses changed on 11 or 12 Jan

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Yes 261311
> 15 Dec
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hey how many points you have ?

Do you have plan to apply for 190 also ?

Thanks !!


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey how many points you have ?
> 
> Do you have plan to apply for 190 also ?
> 
> Thanks !!


I am in a bad state right now looking at the current scenario.

Age 30
Bachelors 15
Pte 20
Exp (3-2) 1 yr. 0 pts waiting acs asessment

189 65
190 70

While I will go for 190 but I am not getting my hopes for that as well.

Already 65ers from Apr 2017 are waiting..


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey how many points you have ?
> 
> Do you have plan to apply for 190 also ?
> 
> Thanks !!


Whats your case by the way..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## townsviller (Jan 17, 2018)

Dear members, 

I am an Onshore Applicant. I have an Australian Masters in System Analysis. After completingmy Masters, I worked for 1 year as Network Engineer. ACS assessed me as Software Engineer with 0 year experience. Now I have received my experience letter from the same company rewritten as Software Engineer as I also did Software work. 
*Question*: If I upload my latest letter for position of same duration with ACS, will ACS raise doubt or reject my application OR assess me with 1 year experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

townsviller said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am an Onshore Applicant. I have an Australian Masters in System Analysis. After completingmy Masters, I worked for 1 year as Network Engineer. ACS assessed me as Software Engineer with 0 year experience. Now I have received my experience letter from the same company rewritten as Software Engineer as I also did Software work.
> *Question*: If I upload my latest letter for position of same duration with ACS, will ACS raise doubt or reject my application OR assess me with 1 year experience?


If you post in this link, then other members will get the benefit of the answers given to you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...385922-acs-can-i-get-positive-assessment.html

Cheers


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please post in relevant thread. This is for ACS assesment s submitted in december.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

I got an mail from ACS in the morning about clarification on one of the episodes and was asked to resubmit which I did. Now my application has moved from CO to assessor. Just to update guys on the board.

Thanks.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> I got an mail from ACS in the morning about clarification on one of the episodes and was asked to resubmit which I did. Now my application has moved from CO to assessor. Just to update guys on the board.
> 
> Thanks.


Can you provide some more info what kind of information they needed?

And was this requested while your application was in with Assessor?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

kumarv2017 said:


> Can you provide some more info what kind of information they needed?
> 
> And was this requested while your application was in with Assessor?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


One of the document I submitted was not certified copy and was asked to resubmit as certified copy. My status was with case officer till morning not it has moved to assessor.


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Now my status is with the CO  which got changed last night and i have applied on 23rd Dec.

How many days did it took to move from Co to assessor?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> One of the document I submitted was not certified copy and was asked to resubmit as certified copy. My status was with case officer till morning not it has moved to assessor.


Thanks All the best!
Though with Asessor is the longest phase
....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> One of the document I submitted was not certified copy and was asked to resubmit as certified copy. My status was with case officer till morning not it has moved to assessor.


Apology for resubmitting my reply.

Now my status is with the CO which got changed last night and i have applied on 23rd Dec.

How many days did it took to move from Co to assessor?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

pavankumartalla said:


> Now my status is with the CO  which got changed last night and i have applied on 23rd Dec.
> 
> How many days did it took to move from Co to assessor?


Get a hobby I would say
This will take a while...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pavankumartalla said:


> Apology for resubmitting my reply.
> 
> Now my status is with the CO which got changed last night and i have applied on 23rd Dec.
> 
> How many days did it took to move from Co to assessor?


It took 3 days to change the status.


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Can EOI submitted before ACS result?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

move2aus2017 said:


> Can EOI submitted before ACS result?


No based on information on website. Please find below answer:

Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI. If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.

You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents.

official link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/can-i-submit-an-eoi


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Source:immitracker

Someone from 9 Nov got asessed. No.of days 67

Still a long way to go...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Looks like 60 65 days as per current trend.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Someone from 23 nov got asessed..









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LMM 6363 (Aug 22, 2016)

Current Stage: With Assessor

ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Points: 25 (Age)+ 10 (Eng) + 15 (Edu) + _ (Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W: 69/71/80/67
ACS Assesment (RPL) : Applied on 15th Dec'17


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

anybody received assessment?


----------



## ankit_yadav355 (Dec 28, 2017)

Has anyone applied for ACS from Bangalore. 
Can you let me know if the notary public checked the original of your employment reference letter and other documents. I have color scanned copy and Picture of original documents. Just need confirmation if that would suffice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> Has anyone applied for ACS from Bangalore.
> Can you let me know if the notary public checked the original of your employment reference letter and other documents. I have color scanned copy and Picture of original documents. Just need confirmation if that would suffice.


You would need to check it with the notary from whom you wish to get them attested, instead of depending on the experience of other members
Cheers


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Has anyone who submitted ACS application in Dec 2017 received results ?

I have submitted on 9 Dec 2017.

Checked in November 2017 group. Someone who submitted on 30th Nov got assessed.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Not yet. Nobody reported in Dec or on immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

ankit_yadav355 said:


> Has anyone applied for ACS from Bangalore.
> Can you let me know if the notary public checked the original of your employment reference letter and other documents. I have color scanned copy and Picture of original documents. Just need confirmation if that would suffice.


Yes I have applied and Notary Guy didn't check any original. From which part of Bangalore are you?


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Has anyone who submitted ACS application in Dec 2017 received results ?
> 
> I have submitted on 9 Dec 2017.
> 
> Checked in November 2017 group. Someone who submitted on 30th Nov got assessed.


One of my friend has received positive assessment last week, he applied on14th December. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> One of my friend has received positive assessment last week, he applied on14th December.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Onshore or offshore applicant? Work ex and studies were AU or overseas?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Onshore or offshore applicant? Work ex and studies were AU or overseas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offshore, all work experience and education was outside Australia. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Offshore, all work experience and education was outside Australia.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Well i thought ppl unti 30 nov got it , not that ACS follows any spevific order.

I guess I should get mine soon . I submitted on 15 Dec.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Well i thought ppl unti 30 nov got it , not that ACS follows any spevific order.
> 
> I guess I should get mine soon . I submitted on 15 Dec.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's any particular order in the way they process the applications. Maybe he got lucky. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> One of my friend has received positive assessment last week, he applied on14th December.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Good to hear that. Hoping for a positive assessment before Feb EOI round

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

Any updates regarding ACS, submitted at the start of DEC.
what is the expected time of response


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> Any updates regarding ACS, submitted at the start of DEC.
> what is the expected time of response


Looks like it's taking around 60 days in most cases.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Ahmz said:


> Any updates regarding ACS, submitted at the start of DEC.
> what is the expected time of response


6-8 weeks plus 2 weeks for Christmas and new years period, i think at the moment. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> 6-8 weeks plus 2 weeks for Christmas and new years period, i think at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Exactly on 7DEC I have deposit the application. I am expecting in first week of FEB, as they are processing there backlog.


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> I got an mail from ACS in the morning about clarification on one of the episodes and was asked to resubmit which I did. Now my application has moved from CO to assessor. Just to update guys on the board.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

ACS Applied : 23rd Dec 2017

My status is supposed to be with the assessor by now.But, it's been 5 days that my agent delayed in submitting the required documents requested by CO. Yesterday, the documents are submitted and still, status shows as documents requested. Will it take some time to change the status once after the documents are uploaded?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS Applied : 23rd Dec 2017
> 
> My status is supposed to be with the assessor by now.But, it's been 5 days that my agent delayed in submitting the required documents requested by CO. Yesterday, the documents are submitted and still, status shows as documents requested. Will it take some time to change the status once after the documents are uploaded?


Yesterday was Australia day. I think ACS was closed. The status might update on Monday.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS Applied : 23rd Dec 2017
> 
> My status is supposed to be with the assessor by now.But, it's been 5 days that my agent delayed in submitting the required documents requested by CO. Yesterday, the documents are submitted and still, status shows as documents requested. Will it take some time to change the status once after the documents are uploaded?


Did you reply to CO mail about submitting the documents? I replied back to CO after submitting documents. Then I got a response from CO that he has moved my application to assessor.


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> pavankumartalla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I think my agent uploaded the requested documents(confirmed me)and yes, he would have replied back the email.*I just had my login to check my status..But my agent is the primary guy who applied my ACS on my behalf.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Any one got result from ACS today??


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Any one got result from ACS today??


Not yet . I am still waiting for the my ACS


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pavankumartalla said:


> I think my agent uploaded the requested documents(confirmed me)and yes, he would have replied back the email.*I just had my login to check my status..But my agent is the primary guy who applied my ACS on my behalf.



I would advise you to verify with Agent whether he responded back to CO or not.


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> I would advise you to verify with Agent whether he responded back to CO or not.


Now the status is "Your application is currently with an assessor." I think he replied to that email.

Thanks


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pavankumartalla said:


> Now the status is "Your application is currently with an assessor." I think he replied to that email.
> 
> Thanks


Great! All the best


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

I guess they havnt started december applications. November almost over i guess.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

pavankumartalla said:


> Now the status is "Your application is currently with an assessor." I think he replied to that email.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




What are different stages after “with assessor” ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What are different stages after “with assessor” ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is no other stage after “with assessor”. It will directly go to final result (Report finalized) once you receive the report from ACS. 

After you receive the report you will see 2 options on the dashboard- Appeal and Review.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

How many does it stay with assessor...?


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone have received any ACS approval submitted in first week of DECEMBER ???


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> Anyone have received any ACS approval submitted in first week of DECEMBER ???


Not yet I think. Someone who had applied on 25 Nov got positive assessment today. 

I think December applicants should start getting results next week.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Not yet I think. Someone who had applied on 25 Nov got positive assessment today.
> 
> I think December applicants should start getting results next week.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



well, I have submitted on 7 DEC and still waiting


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> well, I have submitted on 7 DEC and still waiting


I submitted on 9 Dec 

The two weeks shutdown in December is causing this delay :-(

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> How many does it stay with assessor...?


I think all December applications should be at accessor stage. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I submitted on 9 Dec
> 
> The two weeks shutdown in December is causing this delay :-(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



Well we both are waiting for the ACS, I WILL let you know if i'll get first or let me know if you'll get any news, fingers crossed.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Waiting since 6th Dec.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

I think ACS assessment for December should start next week... fingers crossed... All the best!!!


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> Well we both are waiting for the ACS, I WILL let you know if i'll get first or let me know if you'll get any news, fingers crossed.


Sure Ahmz !! 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

Positive assessment received today.
Applied 30th Nov
With Assessor 1st December
Positive Assessment Received 31st January


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

momina_khan said:


> Positive assessment received today.
> Applied 30th Nov
> With Assessor 1st December
> Positive Assessment Received 31st January


Congratulations! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

momina_khan said:


> Positive assessment received today.
> Applied 30th Nov
> With Assessor 1st December
> Positive Assessment Received 31st January


Congrats. Even if you remove the 2 weeks shutdown period that is still around 7 weeks with assessor....


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Received positive outcome today. Applied on 11th Dec.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> Received positive outcome today. Applied on 11th Dec.


Congratulations! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

J_Scorpion said:


> Received positive outcome today. Applied on 11th Dec.


Hey buddy congrats!!!

How many episodes did you submit?

All the best for further process.


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> Hey buddy congrats!!!
> 
> How many episodes did you submit?
> 
> All the best for further process.


Code 261313
Current company is 5th employment 
Applied on 11 Dec
Received on 31 Jan


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

J_Scorpion said:


> Code 261313
> Current company is 5th employment
> Applied on 11 Dec
> Received on 31 Jan
> ...


wow... Now I am really hopeful to get my result next week... I filed on 19th Dec'17


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Received positive ACS result today. Applied on 2nd Dec.

As expected deducted 2 years from exp.

Thank you all for your support


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

How do you get notified of the results?
Do you get an email or do you have to check in the portal? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> How do you get notified of the results?
> Do you get an email or do you have to check in the portal?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You will get an email with a PDF attached that will have your assessment details.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> Received positive outcome today. Applied on 11th Dec.


No news yet. I have applied on 7DEC. Still waiting.


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

Can anyone guide me what to do next, i have applied for ACS on 7dec and i am still waiting for a response. As i have seen above people submitted after 7th Dec getting responses. What to do ????


----------



## gv.balaji1977 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Friends,
I am a newbie here and for PR process. I have submitted for skills assessment with ACS yesterday. Reading through some of the messages, are there delays being reported/expected due to influx of applications? Will it exceed the official timeline of 12 weeks? 
Thanks,
Balaji


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

60 days is minimum. Better start a fresh thread


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received positive ACS result today. Applied on 2nd Dec.
> 
> ...


How much experience you have in total, before ACS deducted 2 yrs?
What is your qualification? (for ex: B.Tech ECE)

Want to know in which cases ACS deduct 2 yrs or 4yrs?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sravs448 said:


> How much experience you have in total, before ACS deducted 2 yrs?
> 
> What is your qualification? (for ex: B.Tech ECE)
> 
> ...




I have Btech in ECE (ACT Major) and 4 years were deducted for me.


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> How much experience you have in total, before ACS deducted 2 yrs?
> What is your qualification? (for ex: B.Tech ECE)
> 
> Want to know in which cases ACS deduct 2 yrs or 4yrs?


I have 4 years of experience and 4 years my own business. They have deducted the first 2 years and considered 6 years in total.

BE in Information Science


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> Can anyone guide me what to do next, i have applied for ACS on 7dec and i am still waiting for a response. As i have seen above people submitted after 7th Dec getting responses. What to do ????


I think they pick randomly for a week, because I had applied on 2nd Dec and I received the result after the person who applied on 7th Dec. 

So I would suggest you to wait for one more and see..


----------



## chinmaypalnitkar (May 25, 2015)

They have taken 2 months in my case. submitted on 23rd Nov 17 and I got it on 29th Jan 2018.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Did anybody got assessment results today?


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Applied on 13dec. This looks like long wait. Anybody applied post dec13 got any +ve result? Please post guys. That would give a ray of hope for me..


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Deva007 said:


> Applied on 13dec. This looks like long wait. Anybody applied post dec13 got any +ve result? Please post guys. That would give a ray of hope for me..


Buddy, wait till next week... we might get our results next week. Keep patience as this is just an start for a long journey 

Thanks


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Buddy, wait till next week... we might get our results next week. Keep patience as this is just an start for a long journey
> 
> Thanks


Yes .... Hopefully next week. Have applied on 9 Dec ! 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

hi all!
i have applied ACS at 23 December and at 23 January i received email from ACS requiring some more documents with i submitted very next day my question is should i start my count down from 23 December excluding Christmas holidays or from 23rd January and have ACS contacted your employer for work experience verification. i ask my manger almost daily about any call or email he is getting exhausted now.. 

thanks in advance for reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanchanup14 said:


> hi all!
> i have applied ACS at 23 December and at 23 January i received email from ACS requiring some more documents with i submitted very next day my question is should i start my count down from 23 December excluding Christmas holidays or from 23rd January and have ACS contacted your employer for work experience verification. i ask my manger almost daily about any call or email he is getting exhausted now..
> 
> thanks in advance for reply


No matter how you calculate the dates, it will come in its own sweet time
ACS process is very efficient and the assessment are generally in the order they are submitted 
A few may get it sooner or later depending on the number of episodes or the complexity of their case

Your chasing up the application every day is not going to expedite the assessment 

Relax and let your manager relax before he has a nervous breakdown 

Cheers


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone got assessment results today ??


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, Got my ACS result today for Business Analyst, applied on 8th Dec.
Unfortunate part is they have deducted 4 years of exact IT BA experience and I am down with just around 7 yrs 5 months (short of 8 years). Though they have recognized my BE in Comp Science; I also did my MBA (Sales) after around 4 years IT work ex. 

Need urgent suggestion with - 1. If I should apply re validation of assessment or contest it, what are the options here. 2. Should I apply with 70 points only?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mksing said:


> Hi Guys, Got my ACS result today for Business Analyst, applied on 8th Dec.
> Unfortunate part is they have deducted 4 years of exact IT BA experience and I am down with just around 7 yrs 5 months (short of 8 years). Though they have recognized my BE in Comp Science; I also did my MBA (Sales) after around 4 years IT work ex.
> 
> Need urgent suggestion with - 1. If I should apply re validation of assessment or contest it, what are the options here. 2. Should I apply with 70 points only?


Congrats! ACS is slow nowadays...


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

kanchanup14 said:


> hi all!
> i have applied ACS at 23 December and at 23 January i received email from ACS requiring some more documents with i submitted very next day my question is should i start my count down from 23 December excluding Christmas holidays or from 23rd January and have ACS contacted your employer for work experience verification. i ask my manger almost daily about any call or email he is getting exhausted now..
> 
> thanks in advance for reply




ACS doesn't contact your employer for any verification of the documents you submitted. That's DIBP or State's responsibility(if 190).
In the assessment report that you will receive, they write below statement:

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
The authenticity of the document provided or the veracity of content.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone get assessment result today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

I got my assessment today. Had applied on 9 Dec...so it took 59 days.

261111 BA
BE electronics (with Communication electives)
MBA Finance
7 years total work experience

They deducted 4 years. Won't be getting any work ex points


Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I got my assessment today. Had applied on 9 Dec...so it took 59 days.
> 
> 261111 BA
> BE electronics (with Communication electives)
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranjana.r (Jan 17, 2018)

Ahmz said:


> Anyone have received any ACS approval submitted in first week of DECEMBER ???


yes I got on 31st january..I applied on 6th Dec


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

ranjana.r said:


> Ahmz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have received any ACS approval submitted in first week of DECEMBER ???
> ...



I got Positive ACS today. Exect afrer 2months. Submitted on 7th Nov


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

sreejithakaz said:


> Ahmz said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone guide me what to do next, i have applied for ACS on 7dec and i am still waiting for a response. As i have seen above people submitted after 7th Dec getting responses. What to do ????
> ...




You were right they pick random application. I got My positive ACS today


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> I got Positive ACS today. Exect afrer 2months. Submitted on 7th Nov


I got my assessment today. Had applied on 9 Dec...so it took 59 days.

261111 BA
BE electronics (with Communication electives)
MBA Finance
7 years total work experience
No RPL

They deducted 4 years. Won't be getting any work ex points


Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Ahmz said:
> 
> 
> > Well we both are waiting for the ACS, I WILL let you know if i'll get first or let me know if you'll get any news, fingers crossed.
> ...



Whats the update on YOUR ACS brav. 
I got it today ...


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> I got Positive ACS today. Exect afrer 2months. Submitted on 7th Nov


Congrats Ahmz !! 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Ahmz said:


> I got Positive ACS today. Exect afrer 2months. Submitted on 7th Nov


You mean 7th December?
Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Ahmz said:
> 
> 
> > I got Positive ACS today. Exect afrer 2months. Submitted on 7th Nov
> ...



Congrats on yours ACS. 
I will share all the details laters regarding my ACS..


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> Ahmz said:
> 
> 
> > I got Positive ACS today. Exect afrer 2months. Submitted on 7th Nov
> ...


No submitted on 7th Nov 2017


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

Ahmz said:


> wahajmeer said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmz said:
> ...


Apologise it was submitted on 7th Dec almost 2 months


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

ACS requested for more information today. If I re-upload the documents the same day, how long do I need to wait for the official letter?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

silent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> ACS requested for more information today. If I re-upload the documents the same day, how long do I need to wait for the official letter?




I would say same timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say same timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s correct. There will be no change in the timeline. My spouse had same experience and got the result before me in spite of additional document request.


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say same timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





expat_user_25 said:


> That’s correct. There will be no change in the timeline. My spouse had same experience and got the result before me in spite of additional document request.


What do you mean same timeline? 

I would interpret that as 6-8 weeks from the day of application and NOT the day of additional documents submitted.

Which means I have to wait a few more days to get the results?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

silent said:


> What do you mean same timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, 6-8 weeks from the date of application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

silent said:


> What do you mean same timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




From submission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

My ACS status says application finalized and there are few links below for new app.. review.. appeal. Does that mean +ve result?? Pls help guys


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

I didn't receive any mail from ACS though?


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Got it.. it's a +ve result. 4yrs deducted though.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> Got it.. it's a +ve result. 4yrs deducted though.


Congratulations! When did you apply? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dec 13 applied.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Got it.. it's a +ve result. 4yrs deducted though.




What was job code ? Was 4 years deduction expected ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What was job code ? Was 4 years deduction expected ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


australianpr2017 you are waiting since august 2017 to be applied under 189? and have u applied under 190 too ?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes still waiting for 189 and 190 invite..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kanchanup14 said:


> australianpr2017 you are waiting since august 2017 to be applied under 189? and have u applied under 190 too ?




What’s ur code ? Ur 4 years deduction was expected?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Code is 261313- software engee


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got assessment result today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Yes still waiting for 189 and 190 invite..
> 
> 
> in which states u have applied under 190 and why dont u try under SC 489 ?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

For 489, I will probably need job offer ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

I've been tracking immitracker today three people got their results, the average wait time seems to be around 55 days at the moment.
Fingers crossed!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

did anyone got assessment results today ??


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> did anyone got assessment results today ??


Hi,

No, Still waiting for the report. Let me know if u got ur report first, else i will inform.
Can i have your number to speak?

ANZSCO : 261313
ACS : applied on 23rd Dec'17 (with assessor)


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Can we file 2 different EOI's one for 189 and other for 190 or should we apply in single EOI only ?


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

pavankumartalla said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone got assessment results today ??
> ...


Hope you ll receive by early next week


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> For 489, I will probably need job offer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no i dont think so..atleast not in far south coast..


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, Still waiting for the report. Let me know if u got ur report first, else i will inform.
> Can i have your number to speak?
> ...


Will surely update once I get the result... Hopefully next week will be our turn.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

knagalla said:


> Can we file 2 different EOI's one for 189 and other for 190 or should we apply in single EOI only ?




Yes, you can have two separate EOIs using different email id.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> knagalla said:
> 
> 
> > Can we file 2 different EOI's one for 189 and other for 190 or should we apply in single EOI only ?
> ...


Ok. Thank you..


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi All- while submitting the eoi I am selecting both 189 and 190.. also I selected prefered state as Victoria. Now my query is.. some people saying that apply 2 seperate eoi's for 189 and 190. Will that make a difference in my invitation? Please guide me if you have any info on submitting an eoi.
______________
Code: 261313; ACS: +ve 7th Feb: Age: 30 pte: 10; Edu: 15; exp: 10;


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I got my assessment today. Had applied on 9 Dec...so it took 59 days.
> 
> 261111 BA
> BE electronics (with Communication electives)
> ...


Hello there!

Congrats on your ACS assessment!

Did you submit under generic skills while submitting your ACS application?
I need to submit for my spouse - he did his BTech in Civil and is working in IT company for 8 years now.

Should I submit under RPL category or the Generic skills?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

aps26 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Congrats on your ACS assessment!
> 
> ...


I did not submit under RPL. Electronics is considered ICT Major/Minor depending on subjects studied. 

But for civil engineering.... your spouse should go for RPL. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I did not submit under RPL. Electronics is considered ICT Major/Minor depending on subjects studied.
> 
> But for civil engineering.... your spouse should go for RPL.
> 
> ...




Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got ACS result today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone got ACS result today ?
> 
> Still waiting and expecting by this week on the positive replies for those applied by 2nd week of Dec.
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

pavankumartalla said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, the result will be sent via email in a pdf file.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

pavankumartalla said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, through mail.

Still people submitted in December 2nd week waiting ?

I though now it’s time for December 3rd week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Yes, through mail.
> 
> Still people submitted in December 2nd week waiting ?
> 
> ...




Looks like they have processed till 12th Dec.


----------



## superstar123 (Feb 5, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Looks like they have processed till 12th Dec.


Immitracker has an update for someone receiving an assessment today from ACS with application date 16 Dec. 

I am still waiting on mine which was submitted on 22 Dec


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

superstar123 said:


> Immitracker has an update for someone receiving an assessment today from ACS with application date 16 Dec.
> 
> I am still waiting on mine which was submitted on 22 Dec


Even I am waiting... I applied on 19th Dec....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Just got positive assessment mail with standard deduction of 2 years.... 8+ years of experience counted.... All the best to all hope you all get positive assessment soon


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Just got positive assessment mail with standard deduction of 2 years.... 8+ years of experience counted.... All the best to all hope you all get positive assessment soon


Congratulations Mitsi !! 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Just got positive assessment mail with standard deduction of 2 years.... 8+ years of experience counted.... All the best to all hope you all get positive assessment soon




Congratulations...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Just got positive assessment mail with standard deduction of 2 years.... 8+ years of experience counted.... All the best to all hope you all get positive assessment soon


Congrats. So started with EOI process ?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

knagalla said:


> Congrats. So started with EOI process ?


Yes started finally


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Received results today.

Lodge: 14/12/2017
Request for docs: 07/02/2018 (Additional docs sent the same day)
Results: 13/02/2018


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

silent said:


> Received results today.
> 
> Lodge: 14/02/2017
> Request for docs: 07/02/2018 (Additional docs sent the same day)
> Results: 13/02/2018




Check your dates please.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

chi204 said:


> Check your dates please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Looks like @silent meant to say 14th Dec 2017 as acs submission date.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

chi204 said:


> Check your dates please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





expat_user_25 said:


> Looks like @silent meant to say 14th Dec 2017 as acs submission date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ooops, its 14th Dec 2017


----------



## superstar123 (Feb 5, 2018)

My application says it is finalised (applied 22 Dec) but I am still waiting on the email.


----------



## superstar123 (Feb 5, 2018)

superstar123 said:


> My application says it is finalised (applied 22 Dec) but I am still waiting on the email.


Received this now.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

superstar123 said:


> Received this now.




Congrats !! I am still awaiting mine from 15 Dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

superstar123 said:


> superstar123 said:
> 
> 
> > My application says it is finalised (applied 22 Dec) but I am still waiting on the email.
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## superstar123 (Feb 5, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Congrats !! I am still awaiting mine from 15 Dec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and good luck to everyone else on this thread !


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone else in this thread who is waiting and had filed for asessment before 15 Dec?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

superstar123 said:


> Thanks and good luck to everyone else on this thread !


Thanks and congratulations!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Anyone else in this thread who is waiting and had filed for asessment before 15 Dec?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your's is on it's way. There are still few applicants on immitracker from befire 15th Dec. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> I think your's is on it's way. There are still few applicants on immitracker from befire 15th Dec.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Hope so🤞🏼.
Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/14 - 12/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: Australia

How many years am I entitled as skilled employment?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

silent said:


> The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/14 - 12/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s)
> Position: Software Engineer
> ...


you can consider your relevant experience from 1st Jan 2015 i.e. 3+ Years...


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> you can consider your relevant experience from 1st Jan 2015 i.e. 3+ Years...


Why Jan 2015? I graduated on 1st December 2014 (AUS Degree). ACS didn't deduct any experiences since it is Post Australia Studies. If it is Jan 2015, am I not skilled from 1st December 2014 to 1st January 2015?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

silent said:


> Why Jan 2015? I graduated on 1st December 2014 (AUS Degree). ACS didn't deduct any experiences since it is Post Australia Studies. If it is Jan 2015, am I not skilled from 1st December 2014 to 1st January 2015?


As the statement states experience after Dec'14 that means experience will be counted from 1st Jan'15


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Congrats !! I am still awaiting mine from 15 Dec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is your's applications's current status? finalized or with assessor ?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

kanchanup14 said:


> what is your's applications's current status? finalized or with assessor ?




With asessor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone submitted Dec 13? My status is still showing as "With assessor"


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Asessed Positive
Std deduction of 2 yrs

Thanks everyone and all the best to all who are waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Asessed Positive
> Std deduction of 2 yrs
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best to all who are waiting.
> ...


Finally... 
Congrats....


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

knagalla said:


> Finally...
> Congrats....




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

Am i the only one still waiting who submitted before 15 Dec?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got my assessment already. My BS-IT has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. But I've been wondering why they've deducted 4 years experience. I'm planning to appeal and upload some additional documents like course outline just to prove that my course has at least 65% closely related to my nominated occupation which is Software Engineer.

-----------------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS Submission date: 2/12/2017
3. ACS Result: 14/02/2018 
4. ACS Revised Result: ???


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Got my ACS result today..
Applied on 23rd Dec 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

I applied oñ 13 Dec and received +ve on 6 feb. You still awaiting response??


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

My Wife had applied for ACS assessment on 20th December 2017, We've got the results today.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

a4arunav said:


> My Wife had applied for ACS assessment on 20th December 2017, We've got the results today.


Congratulations, I've applied on the same day. I haven't received any response yet.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Congratulations, I've applied on the same day. I haven't received any response yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I think it's just a matter of 1-2 days. You'll get it by tomorrow EOD I presume!


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Received assesment today. Submitted on 25th Dec


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

Still waiting on mine. Dec 13 submission. I followed up through e-mail but got a generic response to wait in the email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Finally received my assessment today. I submitted the application on 20th of December. No experience was deducted. It was 7 years and 11 months when I submitted my application. Can I claim 8 years when I file my EOI? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> Finally received my assessment today. I submitted the application on 20th of December. No experience was deducted. It was 7 years and 11 months when I submitted my application. Can I claim 8 years when I file my EOI?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can leave the end date of current employment as null. it will automatically add the ongoing experience.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

knagalla said:


> You can leave the end date of current employment as null. it will automatically add the ongoing experience.


Thanks!
I misread my letter in excitement, they deducted 2 years as usual. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received ACS result today ?


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone received ACS result today ?


---------------------------
Not today but I got my Positive ACS on Friday which was 16th Feb.


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

aplikantepinoy said:


> Still waiting on mine. Dec 13 submission. I followed up through e-mail but got a generic response to wait in the email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 have u received your assessment ? did CO asked for any additional documents which is causing delay ?


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

kanchanup14 said:


> have u received your assessment ? did CO asked for any additional documents which is causing delay ?




In fact I just received an update today suggesting change of ANZSCO code. So it’s back to assessment after I agreed and paid $200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

it seems i am the only one waiting for outcome from 21-12-17 ...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone else received ACS result today ?


----------



## bibu1481 (Feb 8, 2018)

*btb1481*

ACS result recieved today. Applied on 23/12/2017


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Congratulations!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

kanchanup14 said:


> it seems i am the only one waiting for outcome from 21-12-17 ...




Still waiting on mine. 13-12 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

aplikantepinoy said:


> Still waiting on mine. 13-12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s really surprising.. People from Jan have started getting the result and they have not cleared 2nd week of Dec yet!! ACS really sucks..


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

Finally got it! Right on time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

aplikantepinoy said:


> Finally got it! Right on time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how many years detected ? how many total point you have now ?


----------



## aplikantepinoy (Feb 14, 2018)

kanchanup14 said:


> how many years detected ? how many total point you have now ?




Got 10 out of 14 since 4 years were deemed unrelated. I’m applying under 186 so that should be enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Applied 31st December 2017. Got +ve assessment today (261313).

In spite of having done MCA and in spite of having all relevant experience , four years were deducted. Not sure why. Usually it is two years. Would anyone have a clue?


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

anybody left from December 2018 ?


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

*Submitted on 27th December*



kanchanup14 said:


> anybody left from December 2018 ?


Submitted ACS evaluation on 27th December. Evaluation awaited...


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> kanchanup14 said:
> 
> 
> > anybody left from December 2018 ?
> ...


Did you get your result?


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

today i think this thread will be officially closed as i got my assessment today applied at 21 December 2017 took 81 days exactly.. so good bye ACS DECEMBER...now acs is almost on February.


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

I started this Post and looks like it's gone tooo far


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> I didnt get any error... got through without error


Hi, may I know what was your total experience when your score got calculated?
Did they deduct any years from your experience?


----------

